# Tip Down Mod Replacement Drawer



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our Home Depot replacement drawer for the tip down mod arrived today via FedEx








Totally unexpected since the arrival date wasn't supposed to be until 5/11








I ordered it on 4/6...so, less than 2 weeks to get here...

Now if I can just get DH to get on the installation this weekend


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Skippershe, can u post the part# that u ordered. Can u also let us know how the instaltion went. Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mike said:


> Skippershe, can u post the part# that u ordered. Can u also let us know how the instaltion went. Thanks


Go to Home Depot and walk back to their kitchen design center.
Vendor: Quality Doors
Ref# S0101 Sku# 145-262, Drawer Box - 12" wide x 3 7/16" high x 15" deep
Price ea. $33.00 + tax
Free shipping to your home.

Not sure if installation will happen this weekend, but I sure hope it will...T-ball game Saturday morning and then Opening Day at Angels stadium on Sunday









I will be sure to take photos when it does happen


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Our Home Depot replacement drawer for the tip down mod arrived today via FedEx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Dawn...weren't you the one that installed the tongue jack?? I think this mod might be a great one for someone with your talents!









Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It's raining really good here today...I'm hoping for our 9:00 am game to be cancelled tomorrow








Hopefully I'll know when I call the Mudline today at 2:30











3LEES said:


> Now Dawn...weren't you the one that installed the tongue jack?? I think this mod might be a great one for someone with your talents!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempting, but DH keeps the power tools in his truck...Maybe I'll try to assemble the drawer anyway


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

I wish I could order this part online! I went to Home Depot today and a sales associate sent me to talk to â€œBobâ€ in kitchens. I stood by Bobâ€™s desk for 15 minutes waiting for him to show up then starting wandering the aisles looking for him. Came across the same lady who sent me back in the first place and she tells me, â€œoh, Bob might not be working today but heâ€™s the only one who can take your orderâ€.









I grumped something along the lines of it might be nice to have a sign on Bobâ€™s desk stating that he wasnâ€™t at work that day.

Jessica


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

I found it simpler to make my own. I used 1/2" Russian Birch. I am in the office furniture biz so I have some really nice slides that have built in catches in them. The drawer is around 18" deep and never slides out on its own.


----------



## Lessifam (May 22, 2007)

Chestnut said:


> I wish I could order this part online! I went to Home Depot today and a sales associate sent me to talk to â€œBobâ€ in kitchens. I stood by Bobâ€™s desk for 15 minutes waiting for him to show up then starting wandering the aisles looking for him. Came across the same lady who sent me back in the first place and she tells me, â€œoh, Bob might not be working today but heâ€™s the only one who can take your orderâ€.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jessica:

It appears you can order these direct from Quality Doors. Here is a link to their catalog and you can find the info on the drawers on Page 17.

http://www.qualitydoors.com/catalog/i/diy_catalog.pdf

I am going to do the same mod plus another drawer under where the tv is supposed to sit so I think I'm going to order direct... unless someone replies and tells me otherwise.


----------



## csblackwell (Aug 18, 2006)

I appreciate all the info for the drawer mod. My Max-Lite has the EXACT same setup and I am on my way to Home Depot to order my drawer!

From the Quality Doord website -

Once you're ready, simply click on the ORDER FORM button below to download a printable order form. When you have it completed, double-check all your input, then take it to the retail store nearest you to place your order. DO NOT SEND YOUR ORDER FORM DIRECTLY TO QUALITY DOORS.


----------

